# Shared object "libiconv.so.3" not found - FreeBSD 10



## bryn1u (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey,

How can I resolve this problem, I can't find any solution for this problem.

```
Shared object "libiconv.so.3" not found, required by "ts3server_freebsd_amd64"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Shared object "libiconv.so.3" not found*

On what version of FreeBSD? If you're trying to run this on FreeBSD 10.0 it will need to be fixed upstream. FreeBSD 10.0 includes its own iconv implementation.


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Shared object "libiconv.so.3" not found*

Ahh I forgot, yes I use to FreeBSD 10. How can I use iconv? Sorry, I read manual, handbook but I don't understand how it might help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

They need to build the software specifically for FreeBSD 10.0. 

http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.p ... FreeBSD-10


----------

